# water softener drain hose



## juliehunt (Aug 25, 2012)

why does water keep coming out the drain hose on my culligan water softener


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't give you info specific to Culligan, but here's some generic. Some problems you may be able to fix yourself, some require an expert.It could be the timer and or valve has a loose connection, is jammed ( if mechanical), or broken. is there a manual recycle on/off switch seperate from timer? Turn it on, let it cycle reccomended time turn it off. If that fixed it you may have just unjammed the valve or solenoid, mebbee the timer works now too. if that didn't do anything the timer may be stuck or bad Reset the timer to start its recycle in a few minutes. Check it after the time it s'psed to take to see if it did indeed complete the cycle and it stopped draining. If it did the timer or valve was seized or jammed. Its okay now but prob may reoccur and and replacement needed soon. If neither of those things helped you may have a timer or valve that is seriously seized, broken, with a loose connection, or a leak somewhere in the system. You mite can replace a timer yourself, mebbee the valve and/or solenoid if you can get to them. If you can get them off, take them to a dealer who may be able to check them. You can see and check some of the electrical connections but some are way hidden. If none of that helped you may have a leak somewhere. You can't get to all the electrical connections or all the places it could leak. there are all kinds of lines and O rings and gaskets, and such. Some of them are internal to other internal parts. I think some of these things were designed by an insane monkey with a spaghetti fetish. You'll have to get a pro in.


----------

